# F1 2012 - Fabelzeiten bei den KI Fahrern?



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe seit kurzem die 2012er Version und wundere mich immer mal wieder welche Rundenzeiten die KI (Schwierigkeitsgrad Legende) auf manchen Strecken zustande bringt. 

Zum Beispiel: Catalunja (Team Williams F1) - im freien Training regnet es, sodass alle mit Full-Wets fahren. Mit hohen Flügeleinstellungen und kurzer Getriebeübersetzung etc. komme ich auf den 5. Platz mit halber Sekunde Rückstand. Dann die Qualifying-Sessions - wieder Regen. Alle fahren auf Intermediates, wie ich auch. Da es aber in der Wettervorhersage beim Rennen trocken sein soll, lasse ich die Flügelwerte etws niedriger und die Übersetzung etwas weiter, in der Hoffnung so zwischen Platz 8 und 12 zu landen, um im Rennen einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu haben. Denkste, die KI hat Zeiten um über 4 Sekunden besser als ich, wenn ich jedoch direkt hinter einem Auto bin schleichen die nur so rum.

Als starte ich bei trockenen Bedingungen das Rennen vom 18. Platz aus. Kaum zu glauben, aber die KI fährt wieder schneller, d.h. weder in den Kurven noch auf den Geraden bin ich schneller, obwohl ich doch vorausschauend ein Trocken-Setup abgestimmt habe - das ist echt ätzend. Ich komme mir da ziemlich vereimert vor.

Genauso ist mir aufgefallen, dass KI in manchen Kurven weitaus langsamer ist als ich, jedoch einige Biegungen wiederrum derart schnell fahren kann und sich direkt hinter mich setzt.

In F1 2011 hatte ich dieses Phänomen äußerst selten und wenn, dann nicht so extrem. Habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. sind euch auch solche "Cheats" der KI aufgefallen? Oder bin ich einfach nur blöd wie ein Eimer Torf, was die Abstimmung betrifft?


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach normal.
Die KI fährt immer schneller je höher der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist. Dabei ist eben unwichtig wie sie das macht sondern nur dass sie es macht.
Das ist so einer Art KI Cheat aber das ist eben normal. Damit musst du dich abfinden.
Ich fahre eine Stufe geringer als du und das ist meiner Meinung realistischer.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Dezember 2012)

Die KI ist genau so schlecht wie in den letzten beiden Teilen. Es gibt einige KI-Mods, die die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten verändern oder auch die KI aggressiver macht usw., finden kannst du die z.B. *hier*.
Allerdings passiert immer wenn ich einen davon benutze früher oder später irgendwas mit meinem Savegame. Spiele deswegen nur noch ohne Mods, und nur noch Online. Das läuft mittlerweile ganz gut.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja, normal ist es wenn die Zeiten gleichmäßig schneller oder eben langsamer sind. Aber dass ich in einer Session einen der vorderen Plätze belege, und in der nächsten mehrere Sekunden langsamer sein soll, entzieht sich meiner Logik. Zumindest gab es damals ja schon die Diskussion um gescriptete Zeiten bei 2010, woraufhin in F1 2011 die Rundenzeiten laut Codemasters wieder reell berechnet sein sollen. Deswegen bin ich nun beim aktuellen Teil so verwundert.

Aber den Schwierigkeitsgrad mal eine Stufe herabzusetzen werde ich mal ausprobieren, das ist eine gute Idee. Jedoch werde ich dann wahrscheinlich manche Rennen im mittelmäßigen Auto mit einer Runde Vorsprung gewinnen, wie auch schon bei F1 2011.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Die KI ist genau so schlecht wie in den letzten  beiden Teilen. Es gibt einige KI-Mods, die die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten  verändern oder auch die KI aggressiver macht usw., finden kannst du die  z.B.  *hier*.
> Allerdings  passiert immer wenn ich einen davon benutze früher oder später  irgendwas mit meinem Savegame. Spiele deswegen nur noch ohne Mods, und  nur noch Online. Das läuft mittlerweile ganz gut.


 
Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht was die KI betrifft. Eventuell teste ich mal einen Mod, eher wohl aber nicht - es bringt wie du schon sagst oft auch Probleme mit sich. Online fahren will ich eigentlich nicht, da finde ich den Singleplayer schon ganz entspannend und unkompliziert.


----------

